# Action de dossier Automator et scripts Applescript



## burkan (25 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à vous tous,
Nouveau sur ce forum, je viens vous demander de l'aide car je sèche depuis au moins 6 mois sur un projet.
En 2 mots :
je souhaite générer un fichier pdf  X en haute définition à partir d'Indesign dans un dossier A. Est attaché à ce dossier A un script applescript qui crée des sous-dossier dont un qui se nomme --PDF. Le pdf haute définition que j'exporte depuis Indesign entre donc dans A/--PDF. le script associé déplace ce fichier X dans un autre dossier appelé B. Sur ce dossier B est attaché un autre script applescript pour renommer les fichiers entrants. En plus, sur ce dossier B est aussi attaché une action de dossier automator qui allège (grâce au filtre quartz) la taille de mon fichier (à titre d'exemple, le fichier X passe de 400 ko à 4 ko).
Alors tout fonctionne parfaitement mais...
Lors du 1° export à partir d'Indesign, le fichier pdf X entre dans le dossier A/--PDF et pèse 400 ko, de là il part vers le dossier B, se renomme et chute à 4 ko. 

Donc tout marche sauf que... quand je refais la même manip. avec le même fichier X 1 minute après tout se passe bien mais dans le dossier B il ne s'allège plus, il pèse 400 ko (poids initial, même poids que dans le dossier A), donc j'en déduis que mon processus automator ne s'exécute pas.

J'espère que vous arrivez à suivre et pour en remettre une couche :
Quand j'exporte pour la 1° fois un fichier, tout se passe bien mais si j'exporte plusieurs fois le même fichier, les transferts d'1 dossier à l'autre sont corrects mais le fichier ne s'allège plus dans le dossier B... donc le but recherché n'est pas atteint.

Est-ce que quelqu'un d'entre vous pourrait m'aider (car je touche presque au but) ?
Les scripts appelscript fonctionnent bien, je pense que le problème viens de mon action de dossier automator.
Avec une action de dossier automator, existe-t-il la possibilité qu'au lieu d'écraser un fichier, on le supprime avant l'entrée du nouveau fichier portant le même nom. En l'occurrence, le fichier X avant d'entrer dans le dossier B détecterait la présence d'un fichier portant le même nom, il irait prendre un café en attendant que son homonyme disparaisse, puis enfin il entrerait.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à terminer mon projet ?


----------

